# Projector Problem - Lamp Timer Reset problem



## wmughal (Dec 5, 2010)

I have problem with my projectors *Epson ELP 7350* & *Sony VPL VN 11HT* - 

I replaced old lamps with new ones, after new lamps were installed, I am getting the following error message:

"Lamp Timer Reset"

Please suggest how I can resolve this issue.


----------



## wmughal (Dec 5, 2010)

any help?


----------

